# My new life Story!!!



## gps_junky (Sep 13, 2009)

Life is crap for me at the moment. I love my wife so much but she has shut me out. I haven't slept with her in 3 weeks or so. We have a beautiful 4 month old daughter who is the world to me. We have only been married for 11 months. 

Now it seems my wife would rather drink and not come home then be with me. 

I miss her so. We just moved and have been separated for about 3 days. I know this is the hardest time of it all but I don't know if I should move on or FIGHT. I am all for the fighting thing. but I just feel so alone. Like I have no one to turn too. 

She was sexually abused back in her younger years and I have read all most all things on this site regarding that. 

She hates sex (So she says). But my biggest worrie is that she is going to end up with some other guy. I will wait for years if needed. Just for the daughter at least. But how do I know she is being "MARRIED" and not out and about? 

This just started 3 weeks ago.... She keeps saying it isn't me it is her. 

I just need somone to talk to!!! (As I wipe a tear) I have never felt this allone and it is hard!!! I tried calling a preacher last night but I have yet to hear from him...

IS THERE ANY WOMEN OUT THERE THAT HAVE BEEN IN MY WIFES SHOES???? I NEED ANSWERES and she refuses to give me any!!!!! 

Send me a PM. if anything.... I could realy use a talk on a phone or somthing! Anyone know someone I can call?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I know you are hurting. 

Sexual abuse is something that she will need some help with...counseling. Not sure if she has had any or will listen to you encourage to get some. She may be acting out.

4 month old child....could it be some postpartum depression as well?

This acting out seems unusual for a woman with a 4 month old. Not sure about her history in the relationship. Has she been one to go out before? Is she trustworthy before?


----------



## gps_junky (Sep 13, 2009)

Our life was "PERFECT" even according to her.... Trustworthy has never been a problem that we have ever faced.. She also has a 7 year old boy from a privious boyfriend when she was very young.. Don't even know where he is at. She took him with her when she left. 

I want her to go get help, but if it comes from my lips she resents it and dosn't want to do it just because I said it...

She is now an alcoholic as well... I asked her to stop and she stated that "This is who I am. If you don't like it then leave, and take your daughter with you!"


----------



## gps_junky (Sep 13, 2009)

Not sure if she is going to come home tonight or not. I hate to say it, but I hope she dosn't. I am afraid of the conversation she will want to start in a drunk state. 2:15 a.m. and the bars will be closed up soon. Going to try and get some sleep... 

Pray for me and for us if you will.. I need all the help I can get. Going to go to church in the a.m. and try to feel better about myself. God Bless!!!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry about your situation. you may want to try going to a support group called alanon. its for family and friends of alcoholics. it will give you a place to talk about how you feel around people that not only understand, but are trying to find happiness again. the groups are free and you can go to their website and find a meeting in your area. i went to a few meetings myself and found it very helpful.


----------



## gps_junky (Sep 13, 2009)

I forgot about this web site for quite some time. But I figured I would give an update to try and help people if they are ever in the same boat that I "Was". 

After the intervention, my wife and I made our life work. While she was in Rehab, I had to up and move us to a town about 16 miles a way. It worked. We lived there for about a year, and she being honest said she was starting to have "cravings" so we decided to relocate again about 70 miles away from that place.

Unfortunately, My beautiful wife died from Medical Complication a year later (July 2013). the Doc wouldn't admit it, but I believe that the Meth (which will stay in your system for 3 years) still had a factor in it. She was 31 years old. 

Not a day goes by that I don't think about her, and our daughter (4 yoa) says almost every day that she misses her.

We are doing good the two of us. My wife is in a local grave yard just up the road. 

Life goes on for the two of us. 

Stay away from this stuff. In most cases, marrages end because of this stuff. Lucky for us it didn't end ours. Well, I maybe it did, just not in a divorce.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I pray that you give your daughter the love she deserves and that you teach her how to be strong when the world is trying to breach your walls. Teach her how to do right when doing wrong appears to be so much easier.


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss and for the circumstances that led up to it. I know it must be hard, and I know you must feel that you have to stay strong. Do you have support around you? We can't always carry everything on our own, sometimes it really does take a village not just for the child but for us.


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

/brohug.

That is an incredibly rough story. This is the kind of stuff that makes me thankful for what I have.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

First off thanks for the update it took a lot of strength on your part.
I am truly sorry.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I realize you are hurting but try hard not to come across as begging and desperate. I am not saying to be heartless and detached but maybe your wife needs time to work something out? Don't jump to conclusions right now. Be supportive towards her and continue to live your life.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, so very sorry to hear this. I can't imagine how hard that must be on both of you. You're a very good dude for having stood by her and your daughter.

One quick question, what happened with her son? Was he living with her/you until she passed, or was he always living elsewhere?


----------

